# style X colors of crown molding



## Elzabeth (Jan 14, 2011)

My crown molding is brown, and it sets the style of my condo to a Mediterranean style. 
I want beach, bright and more contemporary style, what do i do?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Get rid of the crown molding for one, I have been doing a lot of mudded foam cove molding for inside corners lately on a few of the beach homes around here on the left coast recently.

That is a kind of nice more modern feel. Not as stark as a more traditional square corner.

Andy.


----------

